# Me han hecho un "Southpark" en el Carrefour...



## superloki (5 Abr 2022)

Pues si, con el tema de la guerra de Ucrania las cajeras de Carrefour están pidiendo ayudas en nombre de la Cruz Roja para los refugiados ucranianos. Me ha ocurrido algo parecido a esto:



Ya había pagado y me disponía a irme, cuando la cajera me ha dicho en voz alta (para que se enteraran los que estaban en la cola y otras cajas) si quería contribuir con la Cruz Roja. Me dijo que podía contribuir con 5, 10 o 20 euros para ayudar a los afectados por la guerra de Ucrania.

Le he dicho simplemente "_no.._." y su respuesta ha sido en un tono más alto.. "_¿Que no quiere contribuir?_". Además lo ha dicho como con sorpresa y para que lo viera todo dios.  Algunos se han quedado mirando la situación debido al incremento del volumen de la conversación. Yo he vuelto a decir que no, y tranquilamente me he ido.

Me he acordado de la escena de Southpark que he puesto, por lo "_voluntario y sin presión_" que es la petición de Carrefour/Cruz Roja. Lo cierto es que podía haber sido peor, porque se me pasó por la mente hablar de la chica abraza-negros, con lo cual iba a hacer un chiste. Al final no dije nada porque estaba seguro de que no apreciaría la broma...


----------



## FatalFary (5 Abr 2022)

Hay que llevar siempre una lista de trolas bien aprendidas para que no te pillen de improviso estas cosas, que parecéis nuevos. Se dice amablemente que ya eres socio, no con cara de asco sino con cara de satisfacción, y a otra cosa.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (5 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Hay que llevar siempre una lista de trolas bien aprendidas para que no te pillen de improviso estas cosas, que parecéis nuevos. Se dice amablemente que ya eres socio, no con cara de asco sino con cara de satisfacción, y a otra cosa.



y una mierda


----------



## Kenpos (5 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Hay que llevar siempre una lista de trolas bien aprendidas para que no te pillen de improviso estas cosas, que parecéis nuevos. Se dice amablemente que ya eres socio, no con cara de asco sino con cara de satisfacción, y a otra cosa.



Maricón.


----------



## scalibu (5 Abr 2022)

Yo no financio neonazis, y me quedo tan a gusto.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (5 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Pues si, con el tema de la guerra de Ucrania las cajeras de Carrefour están pidiendo ayudas en nombre de la Cruz Roja para los refugiados ucranianos. Me ha ocurrido algo parecido a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"si, pero hoy no, MAÑAAAAAAAANA"


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (5 Abr 2022)

Bien actuado. Si lo hubieras justificado o le hubieras comentado lo de las felaciones a los ilegales habría llamado al 016 y ahora estarías en el calabozo en espera de juicio.


----------



## BHAN83 (5 Abr 2022)

La historia que se inventó @Kevin_Spencer era mucho mejor

A él cuando le preguntaron si quería donar a Ucrania respondió preguntando que si se podía donar a Rusia.


----------



## Nico (5 Abr 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> La historia que se inventó @Kevin_Spencer era mucho mejor
> 
> A él cuando le preguntaron si quería donar a Ucrania respondió preguntando *que si se podía donar a Rusia.*


----------



## malibux (5 Abr 2022)

Jaja es que South Park suele anticiparse a la realidad. 
Yo a los putos captadores ONGs que me llaman Caballero, caballero o Joven, les suelto siempre No, no, no me interesa… y se quedan más chafados que la leche. Paso de medias tintas de Uy que tengo prisa o similares.


----------



## BHAN83 (5 Abr 2022)

Si hubiera guerra en España, ¿creéis que los Ucranianos enviarían ayuda humanitaria a España?


Gente que es capaz de hacerle eso a sus vecinos por robar comida, ¿creéis que nos darían algo si hubiera guerra aquí?




www.burbuja.info










Carrefour pide dinero para Ucrania


Hoy fuido a comprar unas campurrianas en Carrefour para montarme fiestón de finde, y al pagar va la charo cajera y me pide dinero para Ucrania. Le he pedido si tenía la opción para ayudar a Rusia, su rostro mustio ha empezado a deformarse con una mueca abisal, párpados inferiores subiéndo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (5 Abr 2022)

Yo acabé hasta los cojones de esos chantajes morales de cara al público.

Les dije que no quería que me volviesen a preguntar por limosnas para nadie y hicieron unos cambios y no ha vuelto a pasar.

Si lo pides, pueden arreglar que no vuelva a aparecer lo pedirte limosnas.


----------



## Roquete (5 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Pues si, con el tema de la guerra de Ucrania las cajeras de Carrefour están pidiendo ayudas en nombre de la Cruz Roja para los refugiados ucranianos. Me ha ocurrido algo parecido a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenías que haber dicho: oye, que ya di 500 euros hace poco y soy mileurista. ¿Cuánto has aportado tú?.

Jaque mate.


----------



## el segador (5 Abr 2022)

La excusa, yo donaré a la cruz roja cuando sus trabajadoras dejen de chupar rabos africanos.


----------



## Knight who says ni (5 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Hay que llevar siempre una lista de trolas bien aprendidas para que no te pillen de improviso estas cosas, que parecéis nuevos. Se dice amablemente que ya eres socio, no con cara de asco sino con cara de satisfacción, y a otra cosa.



También se puede decir amablemente que no te sale de la polla... a mí es lo que me pediría el cuerpo.

Pero pensando fríamente yo creo que lo mejor es no decir nada y marchar a lo tuyo, porque al final digas lo que digas vas a quedar mal, mejor discreción. La gente está demasiado lobotomizada.


----------



## SoloLeo (5 Abr 2022)

Yo uso el ignore en la vida real. Es efectivo de cojones, y deja a la gente pillada. Cuando se tiene la suficiente práctica puedes hasta permitirte mirar en su dirección _a través de ella_, como si no existiera o fuese transparente, y aún les jode más.
Os aconsejo probarlo, solo por las risas.


----------



## Guepardo (5 Abr 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Yo uso el ignore en la vida real. Es efectivo de cojones, y deja a la gente pillada. Cuando se tiene la suficiente práctica puedes hasta permitirte mirar en su dirección _a través de ella_, como si no existiera o fuese transparente, y aún les jode más.
> Os aconsejo probarlo, solo por las risas.


----------



## Plandemista (5 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Pues si, con el tema de la guerra de Ucrania las cajeras de Carrefour están pidiendo ayudas en nombre de la Cruz Roja para los refugiados ucranianos. Me ha ocurrido algo parecido a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo, en Correos, ante el ofrecimiento de lotería para Navidad: "No, a estos ladrones no les doy ni agua". Se enteró toda la oficina, justo hubo un silencio en ese momento.
El caso es que, a los pocos días, empezó a saltar a la prensa el asunto turbio de los hoteles y los menas, en cuanto a los "lujos" que tenían (no recuerdo si eso exactamente, pero se empezó a hablar mal de la ONjeta. Siempre llevaba en mente el famoso episodio del gasto para fotocopias de la directora, hace ya años, entre otras muchas, y peores, cosas).


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (5 Abr 2022)

Haberle dicho que eres prorruso. Yo si me pasa algo así no me pienso cortar.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Abr 2022)

Yo como soy solo siempre hago compras pequeñas

Así que siempre digo es que ya doné el otro día que hice la compra gorda, hoy solo he venido a por un par de cosas


----------



## Plandemista (5 Abr 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Jaja es que South Park suele anticiparse a la realidad.
> Yo a los putos captadores ONGs que me llaman Caballero, caballero o Joven, les suelto siempre No, no, no me interesa… y se quedan más chafados que la leche. Paso de medias tintas de Uy que tengo prisa o similares.



Igual que yo, nunca les dejo acabar.


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Abr 2022)

Yo he tenido varias discusiones con cajeras que ni saben nada ni les importa nada... 
Les hablas de Libia, Siria, Irak o los muertos de las obras de la FIFA en Arabia y les importa un cojon... 
Son las NORMAS, como la mascarilla o vender alcohol más allá de las 10...


----------



## Chihiro (5 Abr 2022)

Si es por aportar ideas...

Puedes decirles en voz aún más alta: "Lo siento, pero estoy organizando un viaje para traerme una familia ucraniana a mi casa y necesito cada céntimo para pagar la gasolina", 
...y entonces miras a los de tu alrededor: "Si alguien quiere contribuir, le estaré muy agradecido".

Lo mismo hasta te vuelves a casa con algún eurillo para cafés.


----------



## Jasa (5 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Pues si, con el tema de la guerra de Ucrania las cajeras de Carrefour están pidiendo ayudas en nombre de la Cruz Roja para los refugiados ucranianos. Me ha ocurrido algo parecido a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haberle devuelto parte de la compra y se lo dices en alto, claro que te devuelvo la compra porque me has hecho darme cuenta que compro demasiado. Ha sido usted muy amable.


----------



## Gonorrea (5 Abr 2022)

A mi tambien me pidieron hace unos días. Fue mas discreto, algo entre la charo de la caja y yo. 
Me dijo si queria donar y le respondi que acababa de llenar el deposito del coche y que cogieran de ahí.
No dijo ni mu.


----------



## Redditch (5 Abr 2022)

la ultima vez que me lo hicieron le dije a la tipa "lo siento no me interesa" y se volvio mirando a sus compañeritos y dijo en voz alta """me ha dicho que no le interesa!!!""" como si la hubiera insultado o mandado a la mierda 
No hay mayor desprecio que no hacer aprecio... que sabio es el refranero.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (5 Abr 2022)

Estoy intentando leer el post pero los aliens no me dejan...

Ánimo!!


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (5 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Hay que llevar siempre una lista de trolas bien aprendidas para que no te pillen de improviso estas cosas, que parecéis nuevos. Se dice amablemente que ya eres socio, no con cara de asco sino con cara de satisfacción, y a otra cosa.



Lo que hay que ir con la ridiculización absurda a punto de saltar.

¿Quieres ayudar a Ucrania? 
No
¿NO QUIER3S AYUDAAAAR?
SIII QUIERO AYUDAAAR, A QUIEEEN NO QUIEERROO AYUDAAR ES AA UCRAAANIAAAA. ¿REECOGÉEEEIS DINEERO PAARA AYUUDAR AA RUUUSIIIAAA?

Mano de santo. La gente está preparada para todo menos para que les des la razón. Cuando te intenten poner a la defensiva hay que darles la razón y subir la apuesta.


----------



## daesrd (5 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Hay que llevar siempre una lista de trolas bien aprendidas para que no te pillen de improviso estas cosas, que parecéis nuevos. Se dice amablemente que ya eres socio, no con cara de asco sino con cara de satisfacción, y a otra cosa.



Mejor decir alto y claro que es una puta estafa..


----------



## Isbanilla (5 Abr 2022)

Yo voy a pedir que me ayuden a llenar el depósito. Esa fue mi respuesta en Consum


----------



## poppom (5 Abr 2022)

No importa lo que opine una Charo cajera se le responde una vez, si insiste dos, pero más allá continuar la conversación es perder el tiempo


----------



## jolu (5 Abr 2022)

Cojones, parecéis nuevos.

Se dice:

"Ya pago mi cuota a Vox para que nadie necesite de ayudas"


----------



## petro6 (5 Abr 2022)

Yo para desactivar cualquir intento de abordaje de estos buitres de cuello pelao, uso la táctica que hacen los famosos cuando les rodean perrodistas del corazón: Saco el móvil y finjo que estoy hablando con alguien. MANO DE SANTO.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (5 Abr 2022)

También se puede soltar un:
¿No me jodas que ya están haciendo negocio con lo de Ucrania? Que poca vergüenza...
Bien alto para que se entere todo el mundo.


----------



## Papo de luz (5 Abr 2022)

Soy de Podemos, ya pago impuestos y no creo en la caridad privada como solucion a los problemas sociales.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (5 Abr 2022)

Comprando online no tengo que tratar con esas elementas


----------



## elmegaduque (5 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> También se puede soltar un:
> ¿No me jodas que ya están haciendo negocio con lo de Ucrania? Que poca vergüenza...
> Bien alto para que se entere todo el mundo.



Yo tuve una movida hace un par de años con un par de oenejetas a la salida del mercarroña.

Fui yo quien procuró hablar bien fuerte y claro para que la gente de alrededor oyera bien.

Jamás volví a verlos, y eso que solía verlos allí tres o cuatro veces al año.


----------



## |||||||| (5 Abr 2022)

Hoy al pagar en la gasolinera, la charo de la caja me suelta que si he visto en la tele la matanza de niños ucraniones en no sé dónde, y literalmente le he dicho que ME IMPORTA UNA MIERDA


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (5 Abr 2022)

Yo voy siempre a lo mio con auriculares. Cada vez que se me ha acercado alguien en Madrid ha sido para venderme algo, intentar sacarme dinero o que les firmase alguna cosa. Ya no hago caso ni a los seguratas. Van listos si creen que le voy a dar dinero o datos a cualquier gilipollas intentando dar pena o hacerte sentir mal que me cruce por el camino.


----------



## hefesto (5 Abr 2022)

Estoy a la espera de acoger a una ucraniana y quedas de puta madre.


----------



## randomizer (5 Abr 2022)

"NO FINANCIO MAFIAS MASÓNICAS"

E ya.


MASONERÍA Y CRUZ ROJA


> Al igual que la obra cumbre de Henri Dunant, la Cruz Roja, otras instituciones supranacionales, como los Boy-Scouts, los Juegos Olímpicos, la Conferencia de Paz de La Haya, la Sociedad de Naciones, la Primera Internacional, la ONU, etc. tradicionalmente se vienen vinculando a la masonería en unos casos con más acierto y fidelidad histórica que en otros. Así, por ejemplo, consta de la activa participación de masones, y masones cualificados, en el apoyo a las Conferencias de Paz de La Haya, a la Sociedad de Naciones y Primera Internacional, siendo menos claro —al menos en su fundación— el caso de los Boy-Scouts, los Juegos Olímpicos y la ONU


----------



## Turbocalbo (5 Abr 2022)

Paso uno, llámala fascista en tono aún mas alto , solo pensará en el que dirán y no en porqué se lo has llamado,
Paso dos, gesticula generosamente, no te prives hazte oir, que se hoiga la voz contra el franquismo. 
Paso tres, repetir paso uno y dos mientras alcanzas la salida. 

para cuando reaccione, ya estarás libre de su mezquina influencia y tu cartera a salbo y bien guardada

denada.


----------



## Sidelkc (5 Abr 2022)

Muy facil de evitar le explicas amablemente que no colaboras con organizaciones que pagan un sueldo a su personal, por la sencilla razon de que no colaboras con quien hace negocio con las miserias de otros.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (5 Abr 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Estoy a la espera de acoger a una ucraniana y quedas de puta madre.



Te daría más de un zanx, pero no me deja. Verle la cara a la Charo, mientras se imagina que metes en tu casa a una rubia con ojos azules... No tiene precio.


----------



## SLI (5 Abr 2022)

Yo digo que soy socio de todo.

Antes daban carnet, ahora ya ni eso, solo cobran asi que digo que soy socio y hago aportacion anual. Que desgrava.


----------



## zirick (5 Abr 2022)

El problema es que te importe.
Si me levanta la voz le mando a la mierda con una sonrisa espectacular.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (5 Abr 2022)

Antes me molestaba, ahora me presta negarles la ayuda. Hace tiempo que no me para ningún tocapelotas de ONGs variadas por la ciudad, pero siempre recuerdo a uno en la calle Corrida de Gijón (Asturias) que me quiso hacer lo que cuenta el OP soltando en voz alta algo del estilo ''*¿¡*_*Pero te da igual que se mueran los niños!?* _y le respondí casi riéndome que *sí*, que me la sudaba, juasjuas.


----------



## sinosuke (5 Abr 2022)

Yo les suelto un rotundo y claro NO GRACIAS, en voz un poco más alta y sin dar mas explicaciones (CruzRoja, ON-Jetas, cajeras, etc.)

Nunca han vuelto a insistir ni me han replicado.

.


----------



## lonchagordista (5 Abr 2022)

Qué tal un "Lo siento, ya pago impuestos para que el gobierno les envíe lanzagranadas, gracias."


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Abr 2022)

A ver: dejad de matar al mensajero. 
Son EMPLEADOS *cumpliendo su TRABAJO. *

Basta con decir "no", que tampoco insisten más. *¿Os pensáis que a ellas les gusta soltar ese rollo? *


----------



## Ritalapollera (5 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Pues si, con el tema de la guerra de Ucrania las cajeras de Carrefour están pidiendo ayudas en nombre de la Cruz Roja para los refugiados ucranianos. Me ha ocurrido algo parecido a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A la cruz roja???? A la cruz roja???? 

LAS ORGÍAS INTERRACIALES QUE SE LAS PAGUEN ELLAS

Eso le tenías que haber contestado.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (5 Abr 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> "si, pero hoy no, MAÑAAAAAAAANA"



Pronto, pronto, step by step...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Abr 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Yo les suelto un rotundo y claro NO GRACIAS, en voz un poco más alta y sin dar mas explicaciones (CruzRoja, ON-Jetas, cajeras, etc.)
> 
> Nunca han vuelto a insistir ni me han replicado.
> 
> .




Claro que no insisten, no son captadores de ONG, no viven de las comisiones. Se limitan a cumplir su obligación y punto.


----------



## Covid-8M (5 Abr 2022)

A mi antes de que acaben la pregunta de " quiere contribuir a ...?" ya les digo que NO. Hijos de puta me quieren inflacionar mas el recibo donando a parasitos


----------



## BogadeAriete (5 Abr 2022)

Joder es sencillo
A grito pelao, "Es que ya he dado ayer/esta mañana"
De nada,
hasta luego.


----------



## elpelos (5 Abr 2022)

Yo siempre digo que tengo una lavadora puesta o que tengo que tender la ropa....y mano de santo.


----------



## Señor X (5 Abr 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> También se puede soltar un:
> ¿No me jodas que ya están haciendo negocio con lo de Ucrania? Que poca vergüenza...
> Bien alto para que se entere todo el mundo.



Las ONGs son como buitres, van haya donde hay muertos a llenarse la panza, la suya.


----------



## hemorroide (5 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Hay que llevar siempre una lista de trolas bien aprendidas para que no te pillen de improviso estas cosas, que parecéis nuevos. Se dice amablemente que ya eres socio, no con cara de asco sino con cara de satisfacción, y a otra cosa.



¿Por qué tengo yo que rebajarme al nivel de la mentira? Si la otra parte te hace mentir te ha ganado.


----------



## kabeljau (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Khmelnitsky (5 Abr 2022)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Yo tuve una movida hace un par de años con un par de oenejetas a la salida del mercarroña.
> 
> Fui yo quien procuró hablar bien fuerte y claro para que la gente de alrededor oyera bien.
> 
> Jamás volví a verlos, y eso que solía verlos allí tres o cuatro veces al año.



No vas a contar qué les soltaste?


----------



## Khmelnitsky (5 Abr 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Estoy a la espera de acoger a una ucraniana y quedas de puta madre.



Yo le diría que acabo de ligarme una ucra de 18 años que está jamón jamón, y que ya que vendrá a instalarse a mí piso necesitaré cada céntimo para sacarla a cenar y darle gustitos jajaja


----------



## MellomBakkarOgBerg (5 Abr 2022)

La próxima vez mira a esa remera fijamente a los ojos, di más alto que ella un firme "NO", escupe en la caja y vete.

Por supuesto, búscate otro supermercado y no vuelvas a semejante basura de establecimiento.


----------



## noseyo (5 Abr 2022)

Tenías que decirle detro de poco te van a contribuir a ti para que comas que con el salario cajera vas a ganar para una barra de pan


----------



## secuestrado (5 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Hay que llevar siempre una lista de trolas bien aprendidas para que no te pillen de improviso estas cosas, que parecéis nuevos. Se dice amablemente que ya eres socio, no con cara de asco sino con cara de satisfacción, y a otra cosa.



Trolas? Yo digo que no y punto.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (5 Abr 2022)

*TE VIENE BIEN POR COMPRAR EN UN SITIO QUE PUSO EL GREEN PASS CAGANDO LECHES.*

*AFRANCESADO*


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (5 Abr 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Trolas? Yo digo que no y punto.



las mejores opciones son el ataque de risa o llevar unos docuementos sobre biolaboratorios y tener una buena charla si se deja


----------



## brotes_verdes (5 Abr 2022)

A mi me paso la semana pasada.

Yo le dije simplemente que no quiero colaborar con la cruz roja en ningun caso


----------



## Kursk (5 Abr 2022)

Y a la salida el negro te saluda mientras mira de reojo las bolsas de comida que le han dado y lo que ha recaudado dando pena. Cuando no hay nadie se pone a jugar con el smartphone o consultar las notificaciones del banco por si le han ingresado la paguita.


----------



## Escachador (5 Abr 2022)

Usuario_Anonimo dijo:


> Yo voy siempre a lo mio con auriculares. Cada vez que se me ha acercado alguien en Madrid ha sido para venderme algo, intentar sacarme dinero o que les firmase alguna cosa. Ya no hago caso ni a los seguratas. Van listos si creen que le voy a dar dinero o datos a cualquier gilipollas intentando dar pena o hacerte sentir mal que me cruce por el camino.



¿Con cascos?¿Estas loco?
Como te lea AynRandiano2


----------



## oso_perez (5 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Hay que llevar siempre una lista de trolas bien aprendidas para que no te pillen de improviso estas cosas, que parecéis nuevos. Se dice amablemente que ya eres socio, no con cara de asco sino con cara de satisfacción, y a otra cosa.



Tenemos que mentir porque una gilipollas te presione?


----------



## silenus (5 Abr 2022)

Ya pago IMPUESTAZOS.

Fin.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (5 Abr 2022)

Se le contesta que no y punto. Yo solo ayudo a personas físicas directamente, no a organizaciones oscuras.


----------



## NPCpremiun (5 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> A ver: dejad de matar al mensajero.
> Son EMPLEADOS *cumpliendo su TRABAJO. *
> 
> Basta con decir "no", que tampoco insisten más. *¿Os pensáis que a ellas les gusta soltar ese rollo? *



Si su trabajo es tocarme los cojones que cambien de trabajo o que traguen.


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Abr 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Si su trabajo es tocarme los cojones que cambien de trabajo o que traguen.



Qué valientes sois muchos desde el teclado. 

Será que sobran los trabajos y tal.


----------



## Donnie (5 Abr 2022)

A mí me pasó exactamente lo mismo el otro día.

Cajera: ¿quiere hacer alguna donación en ayuda a Ucrania?
Yo: no
Cajera: puede donar la cantidad que desee
Yo: no quiero donar nada
Cajera: ¿cómo que no quier...?
Yo: mire usted fijamente este carro lleno de comida. ¿Lo ve bien? Es comida para el niño que tengo en acogida desde hace 6 años viviendo conmigo. También es de Ucrania por cierto. De la zona de Chernóbil. ¿Quiere usted donarme a mí unos cuantos cientos? Está en plena adolescencia. Come mucho, colegio, ropa, fútbol. Cualquier donación será bien recibida.
Cajera:
Yo: adios.

Y lo bueno es que es verdad.


----------



## SineOsc (5 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> A ver: dejad de matar al mensajero.
> Son EMPLEADOS *cumpliendo su TRABAJO. *
> 
> Basta con decir "no", que tampoco insisten más. *¿Os pensáis que a ellas les gusta soltar ese rollo? *



La maniobra de levantar el tono de voz para que lo oigan los demás es una coacción en toda regla, no están obligados a coaccionar, como mucho a preguntar y con cuidado, que tampoco es su labor.

Bueno, técnicamente están preguntando, en este caso coaccionando, pero si, coincido.


----------



## Plandemista (5 Abr 2022)

Se les dice:

_-¿Te has vacunado?_​_-Sí._​_-Pues eres mi enemiga/o. Cobra y calla._​
(Qué raro que no hayáis sacado el asunto de los coronatimados/bozalerdos/tragacionistas).


----------



## NPCpremiun (5 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Qué valientes sois muchos desde el teclado.
> Será que sobran los trabajos y tal.



No justifica, cuando era remero y recibia ese tipo de ordenes siempre respondí hazlo tú si quieres que no es mi trabajo, si no tienen huevos de contestarle al jefe a mi tampoco.



Plandemista dijo:


> Se les dice:
> _-¿Te has vacunado?
> -Sí.
> -Pues eres mi enemiga/o. Cobra y calla._
> (Qué raro que no hayáis sacado el asunto de los coronatimados/bozalerdos/tragacionistas).



Sí, no es mala, el 65% de ucranianos son no vacunados, y los ONGetas no van pidiendo mascarillas, ni les llaman negacionistas ucrainos. Por cierto ,¿si tienen todo el arroz y el aceite de girasol porque hay que mandarles comida?


----------



## cerero (5 Abr 2022)

Kursk dijo:


> Y a la salida el negro te saluda mientras mira de reojo las bolsas de comida que le han dado y lo que ha recaudado dando pena. Cuando no hay nadie se pone a jugar con el smartphone o consultar las notificaciones del banco por si le han ingresado la paguita.



Hace como diez años, me contaba un familiar que trabajaba en el mencabrona que el negro que había en la puerta, que en el turno de mañana le pasaba las monedas que le daban para que se las cambiaran y en el de la noche antes de irse también y sacaba alrededor de 70€ en cada turno. Aún veo como las abuelitas les dan la propinilla cada vez que salen y me dan ganas de decirles que seguramente les doblan la pensión que cobran ellas.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Abr 2022)

Si me lo hacen a mí, no solo NO DONO una mierda sino que además pido la hoja de reclamaciones.


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Abr 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> La maniobra de levantar el tono de voz para que lo oigan los demás es una coacción en toda regla, no están obligados a coaccionar, como mucho a preguntar y con cuidado, que tampoco es su labor.
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, técnicamente están preguntando, en este caso coaccionando, pero si, coincido.




Bueno, si te vas a meter en detalles de si la dependienta FULANITA por su PARTICULAR FORMA DE SER levanta la voz, esto o lo otro...apaga y vámonos.

Si les ordenan que lo hagan en supermercados que cumplen con todas las legalidades , SÍ ES SU LABOR , lo mismo que el coñazo de promocionar productos al pasar por caja , que si quieres fresas que están de oferta, etc...todo eso son incómodos añadidos que por desgracia parecen ser parte de su trabajo.

Di que no te interesa y punto, tampoco es tanto problema.


----------



## bankiva (5 Abr 2022)

NO. Pero quiero donar para las victimas de las otras 64 guerras en activo que hay en este momento en el mundo, os es que a esas no donais en este establecimiento?


----------



## CaCO3 (5 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Pues si, con el tema de la guerra de Ucrania las cajeras de Carrefour están pidiendo ayudas en nombre de la Cruz Roja para los refugiados ucranianos. Me ha ocurrido algo parecido a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues, oye, mira que tenías respuestas convincentes y expeditivas:

a) No contribuyo con ninguna organización que tenga rojo en el nombre.
b) Si sus voluntarias no hicieran las mamadas gratis, la Cruz Roja no tendría que pedir dinero.


----------



## Donnie (5 Abr 2022)

Las doy porque quiero, para que reflexionen un poco. Al siguiente cliente no le pidió nada.


----------



## SineOsc (5 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Bueno, si te vas a meter en detalles de si la dependienta FULANITA por su PARTICULAR FORMA DE SER levanta la voz, esto o lo otro...apaga y vámonos.
> 
> Si les ordenan que lo hagan en supermercados que cumplen con todas las legalidades , SÍ ES SU LABOR , lo mismo que el coñazo de promocionar productos al pasar por caja , que si quieres fresas que están de oferta, etc...todo eso son incómodos añadidos que por desgracia parecen ser parte de su trabajo.
> 
> Di que no te interesa y punto, tampoco es tanto problema.



Pues claro que me meto en el "detallito" de si fulanita actua como una cretina, porque lo mismo me pongo cretino y pongo una hoja de reclamaciones por coacción, habrá que saber cada uno lo que hace y por qué.

Hay que aprender a no ser un robot en la vida, no es su labor e incluso habría qué ver que dice el contrato respecto a esto.

Que pongan una hucha con un cartelito si quieren, pero no me defiendas ser unos bots a merced de lo que la empresa/moda/nwo de turno te diga qué hacer y menos encima defiendas esto a costa de la amenaza de perder su puesto de trabajo, si te importa su puesto de trabajo entonces defenderías su derecho a discrepar y ceñirse a las labores que firmó en el contrato y no ser coaccionada a hacerlo.

Hay una doble vara de medir en tu argumento.


----------



## un mundo feliz (5 Abr 2022)

Desde toda la podredumbre que descubrí de la guerra de Siria gracias a este bendito foro, cuando veo a los de las ONG se me revuelven las tripas.


----------



## macchiato (5 Abr 2022)

TE has montado una peli de escandalo. Lo único que te preguntaron era si querías contribuir que pulsaras el botón verde o rojo del datáfono. MARICON


----------



## VandeBel (5 Abr 2022)

Yo siempre respondo lo mismo a todo tipo de pesados de ong pedigueñas o temas como el que cita el OP. "ya quisiera yo, yo estoy para que me ayuden a mi" y a pastar.


----------



## Alf_ET (5 Abr 2022)

Hoy se lo han dicho a mi madre y su respuesta ha sido: 
"que done la alcalda"
Y la de la caja: "¿que done quién?"

"La alcalda, la que está en el ayuntamiento. Que done esa con mis impuestos que para eso los pago"


----------



## Alf_ET (5 Abr 2022)

Siempre que puedo utilizo la caja automática en Carrefour. Estoy harto de los mierdas que se tiran media hora canjeando un cupón para ahorrarse 2 euros. De paso me ahorro estas gilipolleces.


----------



## Sietebailes (5 Abr 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Cojones, parecéis nuevos.
> 
> Se dice:
> 
> "Ya pago mi cuota a Vox para que nadie necesite de ayudas"



Grande,esa me la guardo


----------



## Donnie (5 Abr 2022)

Crees mal. Yo no doy explicaciones nunca, de nada, a nadie, salvo a mi mujer y a mi jefe.
Se las di para que se diera cuenta de que con el primer NO bastaba, que no tiene derecho a insistir, porque detrás de eso NO puede haber miles de razones, la más legítima por supuesto que no te sale de los huevos.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (5 Abr 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> ¿Con cascos?¿Estas loco?
> Como te lea AynRandiano2



Las horas en las que te puedes encontrar con esta gentuza no son las que debes ir con ojo avizor en todo momento como puede ser por la noche. Yo siempre voy rápido y sin pararme por nada ni por nadie (que no conozca). Y las veces que tengo que coger el metro me coloco a los extremos (gracias al recuerdo del 11M) y siempre con la espalda a la pared y la mano en la bolsa del portátil. Hasta que no vine a vivir a Madrid ni siquiera pensaba en cosas como esa, ahora lo tengo interiorizado.


----------



## Tonimn (5 Abr 2022)

A mí en Cruz Roja me dieron una tarjeta social para comprar en Carrefour unos días que estaba sin nada. 50€ eran.


----------



## mondeja (5 Abr 2022)

Cada vez que me para uno de una ONG acaban replanteándose su vida. A alguno le he dicho cuando no tenía muchas ganas de hablar, "¿de verdad quieres hablar conmigo? No te lo aconsejo si no estás muy convencido de lo que haces".


----------



## plakaplaka (5 Abr 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> Estoy a la espera de acoger a una ucraniana y quedas de puta madre.



"Estoy a la espera de acoger a una ucraniana y ya me he pulido medio sueldo en lencería".
Para que duela.


----------



## mxmanu (5 Abr 2022)

Eso lo suelen hacer los que van pidiendo ayudas para oenegetas


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (5 Abr 2022)

eso te pada por no ir a las cajas de autopago...


----------



## Joaquim (5 Abr 2022)

Cruz Roja? Yo no financio a quien me odia.

Yo no le voy a pagar a mi enemigo la bala con la que me va a disparar.


----------



## Lonchafina (5 Abr 2022)

Haberle dicho que no es que no quieres. Es que no puedes. La luz, la gasolina para ir al trabajo, la comida en el Carrefour, la inflación.... No se lo puedes quitar a tus hijos de comer para dárselo a otros.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Abr 2022)

En Carrefour venden gusanos y saltamontes para comer, son NWO, son el enemigo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Pues si, con el tema de la guerra de Ucrania las cajeras de Carrefour están pidiendo ayudas en nombre de la Cruz Roja para los refugiados ucranianos. Me ha ocurrido algo parecido a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoja de reclamaciones al canto.

Dices que, como hombre que se identifica como mujer, te has sentido forzada, violentada, y oprimida.

Se le quitan las ganas a esos cabrones.

A mi no me ha pasado pero si digo que "no" y me responde de cualquier forma pido hoja de reclamaciones de forma inmediata.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Abr 2022)

Lonchafina dijo:


> Haberle dicho que no es que no quieres. Es que no puedes. La luz, la gasolina para ir al trabajo, la comida en el Carrefour, la inflación.... No se lo puedes quitar a tus hijos de comer para dárselo a otros.



No, al contrario. Le dices que no quieres, y que "de hecho apoyas la gran labor social de Putin".

Una vez hace años me vino una pidiendo dinero "contra la droga". Le dije que yo estaba a favor de la droga y se quedó a cuadros.


----------



## danilovix (5 Abr 2022)

"Ya he donado 20 euros esta mañana.... slava ukraina y tal.... hasta luego charo"


----------



## fayser (5 Abr 2022)

Pero ¿por qué inventar excusas?

Se responde NO, como ha hecho el florero. Sin más. Que parece que nos tenemos que esconder por no ser unos putos progres de mierda.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (5 Abr 2022)

Ahora la moda de la Cruz roja es ir puerta a puerta, aporrearla hasta que abres y entonces piden su mamandurria 

Unos fliparon cuando les dije que no iba a dar un duro para que les hagan mamadas a los negros


----------



## Orgelmeister (5 Abr 2022)

Si dono... ¿Podré abrazar ucranianas?
No, no. Yo voy con Rusia.
¿Para Iraq, Libia, Siria, Kosovo y el resto de guerras montadas por los yankees de mierda pedisteis donativos? No. ¿Verdad? Pues ahora tampoco.
Me guardo los 5e para cuando nos invada Marruecos
Así, respuestas a voleo

Están a calzón quitado los de las oenejetas. Saben que hay un chorrazo de dinero a ganar.

Los masones del Carrefour están en ello también.


----------



## River in the street (5 Abr 2022)

Luego con lo recaudado carefull se desgrava en impuestos las donaciones de los paguelas


----------



## gallofino (5 Abr 2022)

Una vida apasionante


----------



## Omegatron (5 Abr 2022)

Yo dije que no tengo garantias de que no financie la guerra el nazi ukraniano ese que dijo que estaban muriendo blancos de ojos azules.


----------



## ka&an (5 Abr 2022)

A mi me ha pasado esta mañana algo parecido en AhorraMas con el mismo rollo, los ucranianos. En mi caso, no la he dicho que no, la he dicho algo asi como "nah nah naaahhsksjdiejsns" acompañado de un gestito con la mano como de "dejate de mierdas".

Suele funcionar. Quedas como un pirado pero no se atreven a insistir : )

Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cormac (5 Abr 2022)

Hoy estaban en mi gimnasio los del la asociación contra el cáncer. 
Me ha sorprendido porque nunca había visto algo así dentro del gym. 
Por suerte le estaban dando la chapa a otro.


----------



## Kayros (5 Abr 2022)

Como me pida una/un cajero, dinero para ucrania, me voy a cagar en su puta madre. Y que salga el sol por antequera.


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (5 Abr 2022)

Sí dejas en la caja la compra semanal y te vas, pronto se acabarán las preguntas


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (5 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Pues si, con el tema de la guerra de Ucrania las cajeras de Carrefour están pidiendo ayudas en nombre de la Cruz Roja para los refugiados ucranianos. Me ha ocurrido algo parecido a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una buena razon para no ir a comprar a carrefour.


----------



## Perroviolin (5 Abr 2022)

Esto cono en el aeropuerto me cobran 20 pabos pasadps por una hamburguesa en un pais q se suele dae propina... De hecho el sueldo de los camatas suele salir de las propinas... Suelo dar pero pagando un x5 se lo dije claro cuando me intento incomodar con Q la costumbre que era dejar un diez... Que era un aeropierto inter... La corte y le dije... Pues espero q los demas no sean tan ratas como yo porque estas flipando si piensas q te voy a dejar propina con el acvhazo q ne haveis pegado... Aun tubo la verguenza de decir q havia otros mas baratos... Lo cual era mentira porqie me tengo fichada esa terminal.... Porqie soy u. Felicia o pero ahora co. Persepctivs tenia q aver pedido las ojas de recla por mareada..


----------



## Chortina de Humo (5 Abr 2022)

"Lo siento, me lo gasto en mi, que para eso lo gano" sonrisa amplia y que le den por culo


----------



## imaginARIO (5 Abr 2022)

Son campañas hechas por parásitos listos, porque si lo piden antes de pagar, ahí se queda con la puta compra...


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Abr 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Pues claro que me meto en el "detallito" de si fulanita actua como una cretina, porque lo mismo me pongo cretino y pongo una hoja de reclamaciones por coacción, habrá que saber cada uno lo que hace y por qué.
> 
> Hay que aprender a no ser un robot en la vida, no es su labor e incluso habría qué ver que dice el contrato respecto a esto.
> 
> ...



Entonces denuncia a Fulanita, no protestes por todas.


----------



## SineOsc (5 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Entonces denuncia a Fulanita, no protestes por todas.



Esque estamos hablando de fulanita, no de todas, no se a qué cojones vienes con ese comentario.

Fulanita y todas/os/es/helicopterosapaches que me vengan con lo mismo.


----------



## McRotor (5 Abr 2022)

Con decirle...

que no puedes porque ahora con la inflaccion ya no eres ni mileurista, pero que gracias a Pedro el hermoso y tus impuestos de 6000eurista ya estas contribuyendo a que los niñes de ukrania no pasen hambre...

La dejas dejas rebanandose la cabeza lo que queda de turno por su mierda de vida.


Si tienes prisa un...

Нет, сука!

Tambien te puede servir.


----------



## Malvender (5 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Pues si, con el tema de la guerra de Ucrania las cajeras de Carrefour están pidiendo ayudas en nombre de la Cruz Roja para los refugiados ucranianos. Me ha ocurrido algo parecido a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenias que haberle dicho en el mismo tono de voz que ella “no, so zorra“
Mano de santo


----------



## Chortina Premium (5 Abr 2022)

Ja, ja, ja... a mí me pasó lo mismo, yo le dije "muy buena inciativa... hasta luego"


----------



## Barspin (5 Abr 2022)

Las cajeras del súper y las tipas de gimnasio están en mi top 3 de comebolsas.

Vaish bicho, vaish.


----------



## weyler (5 Abr 2022)

una vez una prong de esas se me acerco y me empezo asi directamente a decir que en la india morian nose cuantos millones de niñas solo por ser niñas, que las mataban al no ser niños, y le dijo "bueno y que, el principal problema de la india es la superpoblacion" y se fue toda indignada 

otro dia se me acerco un tipo pidiendo nose que para los refugiados y le digo "no me interesan los refugiados" y salto otro prong que iba con el ahi indignado "a no te gustan, te parece bonito eso" le digo mientras no vengan si


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (5 Abr 2022)

Para la próxima ensaya esta frase con acento ruso cerrado: 

нет, товарищ 
(nyet, tovarich)


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Abr 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Esque estamos hablando de fulanita, no de todas, no se a qué cojones vienes con ese comentario.
> 
> Fulanita y todas/os/es/helicopterosapaches que me vengan con lo mismo.



OK. Tienes razón. Estaba contestando a otros comentarios generalizadores del hilo.

Si te sentiste coaccionado, pon una queja. No debe contestar con eso de "¿que no quiere colaborar?" Busca "atención al cliente" del supermercado y coméntalo.


----------



## SineOsc (5 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> OK. Tienes razón. Estaba contestando a otros comentarios generalizadores del hilo.
> 
> Si te sentiste coaccionado, pon una queja. No debe contestar con eso de "¿que no quiere colaborar?" Busca "atención al cliente" del supermercado y coméntalo.



Bueno entonces llegamos a un termino medio? entiendes la sobrada que es poner a un cliente en una situación así? que no hay un jefe que te diga: "oye tu grita que lo oigan todos" si no que esto es sobrada de la charo de turno?


----------



## Decimus (5 Abr 2022)

Bonita película. Ya te has ganado tus +100 thanks por prorrusos que están deseando oir este tipo de historias.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Abr 2022)

A mi tambien me pidieron tras el sermon le dije que era neutral que lo que pasara en ucrania ni me iba ni me venia.


----------



## morethanafeeling (5 Abr 2022)

A mi me ha pasado un par de veces que me pongan en un compromiso. Una vez fue por la calle que me pararon para una causa humanitaria de estas, ya no recuerdo cuál era. Me pillaron a contrapie y en una época que era más gilipollas que ahora y accedí a darles algo. Entonces me dan un papel tamaño folio y me dicen que apunte allí la cantidad que iba a donar. En el papel estaban apuntadas las cantidades que supuestamente habían donado las personas anteriores y no había ninguna cantidad por debajo de 10 euros (todo era 20, 20, 50, 20, 50, 10...). Así que yo que iba a darles 1 euro me vi coaccionado y terminé dándoles 5 euros. Luego me fui pensando que ese papel debía ser más falso que un euro de madera y que me habían timado pero bien. Idiota que es uno.

Otra vez en un centro comercial me encuentro en la puerta a un grupo de negros y se me acerca uno que no hablaba casi nada español y me dice "ayuda contra la ablación" y yo que iba con prisa le contesto de mala gana "no, no" y me alejo, y el negro se pone a gritarme por el pasillo "¡ABLACIÓN, ABLACIÓN, ABLACIÓN! como totalmente indignado por que no hubiera colaborado y todo el mundo mirando mientras yo me alejaba como podía.


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Abr 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Bueno entonces llegamos a un termino medio? entiendes la sobrada que es poner a un cliente en una situación así? que no hay un jefe que te diga: "oye tu grita que lo oigan todos" si no que esto es sobrada de la charo de turno?



Por supuesto. He dicho que TIENEN QUE ofrecerte colaborar, no presionar así. Nunca he visto a ninguna hacer eso que dices.


----------



## SineOsc (5 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> A mi me ha pasado un par de veces que me pongan en un compromiso. Una vez fue por la calle que me pararon para una causa humanitaria de estas, ya no recuerdo cuál era. Me pillaron a contrapie y en una época que era más gilipollas que ahora y accedí a darles algo. Entonces me dan un papel tamaño folio y me dicen que apunte allí la cantidad que iba a donar. En el papel estaban apuntadas las cantidades que supuestamente habían donado las personas anteriores y no había ninguna cantidad por debajo de 10 euros (todo era 20, 20, 50, 20, 50, 10...). Así que yo que iba a darles 1 euro me vi coaccionado y terminé dándoles 5 euros. Luego me fui pensando que ese papel debía ser más falso que un euro de madera y que me habían timado pero bien. Idiota que es uno.
> 
> Otra vez en un centro comercial me encuentro en la puerta a un grupo de negros y se me acerca uno que no hablaba casi nada español y me dice "ayuda contra la ablación" y yo que iba con prisa le contesto de mala gana "no, no" y me alejo, y el negro se pone a gritarme por el pasillo "¡ABLACIÓN, ABLACIÓN, ABLACIÓN! como totalmente indignado por que no hubiera colaborado y todo el mundo mirando mientras yo me alejaba como podía.



JAJAJAJAJAJAJ

A la primera haberla puesto un 0,00001 y si pregunta dile que son rublos.

Lo segundo ya se sale de lógica...


----------



## sopelmar (5 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Pues si, con el tema de la guerra de Ucrania las cajeras de Carrefour están pidiendo ayudas en nombre de la Cruz Roja para los refugiados ucranianos. Me ha ocurrido algo parecido a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues en su día cuando empezó esta historia de donar en el súper tenia confianza con la cajera y le mostré el video youtube de las tias de CR bailando perreando con los negros en gran Canarias que estaban en un cite 
Mira entérate porque no donó y luego le hice el gesto fornicar y por esto también 
No me volvió a preguntar más


----------



## mikiflush (6 Abr 2022)

¿otra vez? Pero si es la tercera vez que dono hoy!!!


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Abr 2022)

Haberle preguntado si también estaban recaudando para los rusos, a ver qué cara te ponía.


----------



## Rescatador (6 Abr 2022)

En Navidades igual. Y ya no piden alimentos, piden dinero. Y tiene que ser en las cantidades que ellos digan: 1, 2, 3, 5 o 10 €.

Me entraron ganas de responder: "si fuera yo el del supermercado...", "En vez de tener tantos alimentos almacenados como hay aquí....", pero creo que no lo entenderían o no lo querían entender.

Una vez que das dinero para una persona o causa, pero en vez de darlo directamente a esa persona o causa se da a un intermediario, es irremediable que parte (o incluso todo) se pierda por el camino. Dejas de tener control sobre ese dinero y después no hay forma de averiguar nada.


----------



## qbit (6 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo he tenido varias discusiones con cajeras que ni saben nada ni les importa nada...
> Les hablas de Libia, Siria, Irak o los muertos de las obras de la FIFA en Arabia y les importa un cojon...
> Son las NORMAS, como la mascarilla o vender alcohol más allá de las 10...



Las cajeras están ahí porque son como robots. En realidad, todo el empleo femenino se promociona por eso.


----------



## Raul83 (6 Abr 2022)

En las tiendas del barrio no te dicen eso.


----------



## qbit (6 Abr 2022)

Las respuestas del hilo se clasifican en:

* Cobardes fingiendo que ya han donado.
* Valientes que dicen la verdad de lo que piensan.


----------



## Digamelon (6 Abr 2022)

Pues estoy pensando en ir al Carrefour con mi mujer y si la cajera nos toca los cojones con lo de la donación a Ukrania, le diré que somos ukranianos y que dónde es donde podemos recoger "NUESTRO" dinero. 

Puede ser un buen troleo.


----------



## TomásPlatz (6 Abr 2022)

AJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA MUY BUENO


----------



## PSOE-2024 Cuenta Oficial. (6 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Pues si, con el tema de la guerra de Ucrania las cajeras de Carrefour están pidiendo ayudas en nombre de la Cruz Roja para los refugiados ucranianos. Me ha ocurrido algo parecido a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese dinero va para llenar las manos de algún sátrapa o manta.


----------



## PSOE-2024 Cuenta Oficial. (6 Abr 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Pues estoy pensando en ir al Carrefour con mi mujer y si la cajera nos toca los cojones con lo de la donación a Ukrania, le diré que somos ukranianos y que dónde es donde podemos recoger "NUESTRO" dinero.
> 
> Puede ser un buen troleo.



Sí, si no es para decirles que estás a favor de Putin con una sonrisa.


----------



## Alfa555 (6 Abr 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Yo uso el ignore en la vida real. Es efectivo de cojones, y deja a la gente pillada. Cuando se tiene la suficiente práctica puedes hasta permitirte mirar en su dirección _a través de ella_, como si no existiera o fuese transparente, y aún les jode más.
> Os aconsejo probarlo, solo por las risas.



A mi me pasa ,estoy como fumado todo el día ...seguramente si me hubiese dicho lo de donar no me habría enterado y si me lo repite igual le digo : con tarjeta ,gracias. 
Casi mejor porque si me dice que es para apoyar a Ukrania todavía le suelto que yo apoyo a Putin .


----------



## Alfa555 (6 Abr 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> Hoy al pagar en la gasolinera, la charo de la caja me suelta que si he visto en la tele la matanza de niños ucraniones en no sé dónde, y literalmente le he dicho que ME IMPORTA UNA MIERDA



Y a ella también ,simplente finje que le importa ...una polla le importaron los niños afganos o los Irakies.


----------



## Garrafón (6 Abr 2022)

A mí cuando me entra algún limosnero de ong siempre le digo lo mismo: tanto estudiar para acabar en la calle vendiendo pobres, si vendieras marihuana por lo menos te compraría algo.

Y la cara que se les queda es brutal.


----------



## XRL (6 Abr 2022)

como si me importara lo que piense la gente xd


----------



## Tocomotxo (6 Abr 2022)

scalibu dijo:


> Yo no financio neonazis, y me quedo tan a gusto.



Similar a lo k les dije a los the save the children un dia. No financio a pedofilos, buenas tardes.


----------



## ANS² (6 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Hay que llevar siempre una lista de trolas bien aprendidas para que no te pillen de improviso estas cosas, que parecéis nuevos. Se dice amablemente que ya eres socio, no con cara de asco sino con cara de satisfacción, y a otra cosa.



yo no necesito una lista de trolas, hasta gitanos y yonkis que me han pedido perras por la calle, después de ver cómo se me transforma el rostro de forma natural, son muy conscientes de que no van a poder sacar ni un duro, cuanto menos una cajera

es más, si me dice que es para ayudar a Ucrania, le pregunto si hay cuenta para ayudar a Rusia y me quedo tan ancho


----------



## Pollepolle (6 Abr 2022)

Hay que decir no y punto. Si preguntan, "porque me da la gana".


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (6 Abr 2022)

Si dono me harán mamadas las chortis de la Cruz roja?


----------



## vanderwilde (6 Abr 2022)

No le entres al juego, y menos a una mujé. Le mueves la cabeza diciendo que no, y ya está. Pregunta que haga pidiendo, que no, con la cabeza, solo con la cabeza. Evita la comunicación oral. Cortan rápido.

Como le entres al juego, te enciendes, y puede terminar hasta en pelea, porque discutir, a la mayoría de las mujeres, les encanta.


----------



## bocadRillo (6 Abr 2022)

Dile que vas con tito Putin contra los nazis
Eso les confundirá sobremanera


----------



## Autómata (6 Abr 2022)

Un canal de youtube muy conocido pedía ayuda para DEFENSA de Ucrania, es decir ayuda para MATAR gente, habrá otros que pidan con ese matiz. Una cosa es donar a la cruz roja y otra eso.
Otra cadena muy conocida de supermercados, al pagar con tarjeta te sitúa un paso intermedio invasivo en el que te pregunta si quieres donar, y es fácil equivocarse y darle que sí a la tecla.

Pero lo que comenta el OP es la forma de proceder de los comerciales de ONGs a pie de calle. Algunos son tan agresivos que más de una trifulca he visto.


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Hay que llevar siempre una lista de trolas bien aprendidas para que no te pillen de improviso estas cosas, que parecéis nuevos. Se dice amablemente que ya eres socio, no con cara de asco sino con cara de satisfacción, y a otra cosa.



Se dice NO. PUNTO TERMINADO.

Encima tendrás que dar explicaciones a organizaciones mafiosas.


----------



## ka&an (6 Abr 2022)

No es ser proruso, es ser antisunors cómo tú. Dale vueltas, a ver si encuentras la diferencia.

Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plakaplaka (6 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Las respuestas del hilo se clasifican en:
> 
> * Cobardes fingiendo que ya han donado.
> * Valientes que dicen la verdad de lo que piensan.



Me parece mucho más interesante la tercera vía. La de trolearles, o generarles alguna disonancia cognitiva. Por los LOLES


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (6 Abr 2022)

Haberle hablado en ruso
Niapota minetief vayabada triboda 

Rabote rabote.....


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Abr 2022)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Haberle hablado en ruso
> Niapota minetief vayabada triboda
> 
> Rabote rabote.....



-Quiere donar a Ucrania?
-NYET


----------



## Lechuga verde (6 Abr 2022)

A esa basura inmunda de ladrones ni agua, ONG sus muertos


----------



## Avila256 (6 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Pues si, con el tema de la guerra de Ucrania las cajeras de Carrefour están pidiendo ayudas en nombre de la Cruz Roja para los refugiados ucranianos. Me ha ocurrido algo parecido a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo le hubiese contestado bien alto.

" Por su actitud amenazante, NO "

Para que la llamen la atención.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (6 Abr 2022)

Diles que tu religión sólo me permite donar semen vía vaginal u oral, anal no ya que no se deben desperdiciar los espermitos de un purasangre, para a continuación marcharte con una ovación y la cabeza bien alta.


----------



## Vengerberg (6 Abr 2022)

Yo no dono jamás, ni un miserable céntimo, a nada de nada, por muy digna que sea la causa. Que se encarguen los gobiernos, como por ejemplo los 500 (ahora 20.000) millones del Ministerio de Desigualdad.

Y a la Cruz Roja follamenas: NI AGUA.


----------



## Clorhídrico (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Abr 2022)

el segador dijo:


> La excusa, yo donaré a la cruz roja cuando sus trabajadoras dejen de chupar rabos africanos.



La mejor respuesta, si encima se lo dices en alto para que se entere todo dios la dejas planchada. También puedes decir que eres pro Rusia.


----------



## guanoincoming (6 Abr 2022)

Yo le hubiera dicho que ya estoy donando en la guerra de Yemen, esa guerra de la que no hablan, y que no me puedo dar dinero para otra causa.


----------



## Gentilischi (6 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Pues si, con el tema de la guerra de Ucrania las cajeras de Carrefour están pidiendo ayudas en nombre de la Cruz Roja para los refugiados ucranianos. Me ha ocurrido algo parecido a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me ocurrió algo parecido en una famosa cadena de fast Fashion. Ante la pregunta de "querría donar a blahblah" respondí: "APORTÁIS* JUSTIFICANTE DE DONATIVO PARA PODER ACREDITARLO PARA LA DEDUCCIÓN DE LA DECLARACIÓN DEL IRPF*?" . 

Obtuve una tímida respuesta de "no...", y respondí, igualmente en voz alta, "PUES ASÍ NO, QUÉ MALA MAL MONTADO LO TENÉIS. *YO NO QUIERO PAGAR IMPUESTOS POR PARTIDA DOBLE. SÍ, ES* UNA DOBLE IMPOSICIÓN. QUIERES QUE TE DE UNA CLASE DE DERECHO TRIBUTARIO?. AL FINAL QUIEN SALE GANANDO ES EL ESTADO COMO CON LA SUBIDA DEL COMBUSTIBLE. PUTAPESOE." y me fui. Nunca me ha importando montar un numerito en circunstancias similares.


----------



## OCALO (6 Abr 2022)

ya soy socio, gracias.












Y es todo mentira.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (6 Abr 2022)

Me cago en la ramera de tu madre y en el homosexual cornudo de tu padre.


----------



## elvaquilla (6 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Pues si, con el tema de la guerra de Ucrania las cajeras de Carrefour están pidiendo ayudas en nombre de la Cruz Roja para los refugiados ucranianos. Me ha ocurrido algo parecido a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uff pues me han entrado ganas de ir al carrefour a ver si me lo piden. Les diré que me ayuden ellas a mi, haber si me pasan la compra gratis.


----------



## meusac (6 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Pues si, con el tema de la guerra de Ucrania las cajeras de Carrefour están pidiendo ayudas en nombre de la Cruz Roja para los refugiados ucranianos. Me ha ocurrido algo parecido a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo ni le respondería


----------



## Migue111 (6 Abr 2022)

Mirad los sueldos que ganan los Ceos de Cruz Roja:
Esto son solo los top 18, hay mucho mas. En la red es facil de encontrar. Mirad otra ONGs, es para flipar:


*$709,164: Gail McGovern, President and CEO*
$700,415: Clifford Holtz, COO
$651,238: Shaun Gilmore, Chief Transformation Officer
$642,142: James C Hrouda, President, Biomedical Services
$509,225: Brian Rhoa, CFO
$441,413: John McMaster, President, PHSS
$439,002: Julio Delgado, Analyst V, Investments
$439,921: Paul Sullivan, SVP, Collections
$425,892: Don Herring, Chief Development Officer
$410,134: Jennifer Do, Technologist III, IRL
$407,459: Sherri Brown, President, Humanitarian Service
$406,434: Greg Williamson, Chief Investment Officer
$397,884: Ronnie Strickland, CIO
$395,224: Melissa Hurst, Chief HR Officer
$382,536: Neal Litvack, Chief Marketing Officer
$268,499: Harvey Johnson, President, Humanitarian Services
$255,536: David Meltzer, General Counsel and Chief International Officer
$230,815: Jennifer Hawkins, Corp Secretary and Chief of Staff
Fuente Executive Compensation at the American Red Cross (2019)


----------



## pandiella (6 Abr 2022)

cuando me piden algo siempre respondo con un "gracias" y hago el gesto de no con la cabeza, como si me estuviesen ofreciendo algo

les descoloca y sigo a lo mio


----------



## bloody_sunday (6 Abr 2022)

2030 serás tan pobre y tan tonto que pedirás pa otro y serás feliz.


----------



## astur_burbuja (6 Abr 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Yo uso el ignore en la vida real. Es efectivo de cojones, y deja a la gente pillada. Cuando se tiene la suficiente práctica puedes hasta permitirte mirar en su dirección _a través de ella_, como si no existiera o fuese transparente, y aún les jode más.
> Os aconsejo probarlo, solo por las risas.



Me descojono, es buenisimo!!! Encima si te recriminan algo puedes balbucear en plan zombie… “saaaaasncheeeeeez, voooootoooooo a saaaaancheeeeez”


----------



## Chortina Premium (10 Abr 2022)

Dentro de un rato voy pal Carrefull... Me voy preparando para mi South Park?


----------



## laresistenciaplus (10 Abr 2022)

Hay que darle a vuelta y decirle que vas a Ucrania mañana o cuando quieras y que contribuya con 100 euros para la causa, bien en alto, para que se enteren. Es que usted no vas a contribuir a que yo pueda ir a salvar niños? 100 euros no es nada, que insensible.


----------

